# Thoughts on supersetting



## Texan69 (Dec 29, 2018)

Anybody use supersetting (fatiguing the muscle with isolation work before compound lifts) I’ve used it but never really had much success with it, curious of anybody here has some good workout routines with supersetting if so please share, I am looking to change up my workouts. for chest I’ll usually do flies and pullovers before pressing


Edit: meant to say pre exhausting not supersetting


----------



## Jin (Dec 29, 2018)

Your definition of supersetting is not the standard.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 29, 2018)

I superset but not like that


----------



## Texan69 (Dec 29, 2018)

Oh crap I meant to say PRE EXHAUST dammit I am tired lol, been out drinking the last two nights and still getting up for work, I am Brain dead. My bad guys.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 29, 2018)

You’d see better progress from not drinking.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 29, 2018)

Haha yes you are referring to pre-exhaust. not a big fan myself. If you're looking for something to change it up try alternate sets for a while.  Do a chest exercise, rest, then do a back exercise, then do it again for 4-5 sets.


----------



## Texan69 (Dec 29, 2018)

ToolSteel said:


> You’d see better progress from not drinking.



This is very true


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 29, 2018)

I often do something like cable crossover before bench or nautilus lat machine before the rest of back. Not always, but time to time.  

Leg extensions before leg press is a fun way to see what god looks like.  (Old black lady surprisingly)


----------



## Viduus (Dec 29, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Leg extensions before leg press is a fun way to see what god looks like.  (Old black lady surprisingly)



Leg extension before DEEP hack squats is my thing on days I hate myself.


----------



## Texan69 (Dec 30, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Leg extension before DEEP hack squats is my thing on days I hate myself.


Sounds like a good way to wake the quads up


----------



## Jin (Dec 30, 2018)

Texan69 said:


> Sounds like a good way to wake the quads up



They must be *DEEP. *


----------



## snake (Dec 30, 2018)

ToolSteel said:


> You’d see better progress from not drinking.



Can I get an Amen?!


----------



## RussianAnimal (Dec 31, 2018)

Jin said:


> Your definition of supersetting is not the standard.



Agreed thats not supersetting at all

You usually call it "fatiguing" the muscle/supporting muscles before compounds


----------



## Texan69 (Dec 31, 2018)

RussianAnimal said:


> Agreed thats not supersetting at all
> 
> You usually call it "fatiguing" the muscle/supporting muscles before compounds



ya I clarified earlier meant to say pre exhausting guessi should’ve edited my post hah


----------



## Elivo (Dec 31, 2018)

I’ve seen people talk about pre exhausting but can’t say I’ve ever tried it.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 31, 2018)

I pre-exhaust my entire upper body by wrapping my knees before I squat.


----------

